# What's on your "horse bucket list"?



## brandilion (Aug 23, 2010)

Just for fun, what's on your "horse bucket list"? Wha tkinds of things would you like to do or try before your horse days are over?

I'm all the time adding to my little list. I don't have big aspirations or anything, just some things I'd eventually like to try. I'm no big horse rider, just mostly a trail rider for fun. 

Here are some of mine in no particular order:

Learn to drive a cart/teach my horse to drive
Horse camping (I know not a really big deal, but something I've never done)
Compete in some type of horse show or speed event
Ride my own horse on a beach--not sure how I will accomplish that since I live 2 states away from the closest ocean!
Multi-day packing trip
Try mounted shooting
Carry a flag for a parade, rodeo, etc.
Cattle drive, calf branding/vaccinating, roundup or something like that
Be a part of a historical reenactment/show/rendezvous/etc. 

So share yours!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I only have one thing on any bucket list, and that is to gallop bareback through a field of yellow flowers.

:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I want to:
Ride on a beach
Go on a trail ride
Go to a local show and compete
Have professional pictures taken
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pintohorse10 (Jul 24, 2011)

To go riding in the forest, as fast as i can.

Gallope through a medow (while its raining) that never seems to end 

And ride on the beach :smile:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ride on the beach.
Ride a Novice cross country course.
Get a 70% dressage score at any level.
Carry a flag in a rodeo or horse show.
Jump 4 feet.
Ride a canter-pirouette.
Visit the Spanish Riding School in Vienna.
Meet Stacey Westfall.
Ride a 17 second barrel run.
Own a warmblood.
Participate in a clinic by a top rider in any discipline (except Saddleseat, lol)

I know I'll think of more later. Some of these aren't realistic, but hey, it's something to shoot for.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

-- Complete a 100 mile endurance ride.

-- Win my region's junior novice and/or junior open championship in competitive trail riding.

-- Do some gaited dresage.

-- Compete in a jumper show, just because I can.

-- Teach my horse to drive.

-- Win a model/halter class.

-- Compete in SSHBEA sport horse and win some stuff. 

-- Raise a foal. I like baby horsies.


Basicly, I want to do everything. :wink:


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I am new to the horse world, so I haven't done all that much. This may be quite the list:
- Learn driving, and compete in Competitive Driving
- Open my own stable
- Learn cutting
- Win the barrel racing event at my local rodeo
- Own Belgians and Shires
- Go swimming with my horse
- Go camping with my horse
I may think of more later.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

-Learn to ride English
-Start showing
-Do eventing
-Try every type of horse sport (not necessarily show, just learn the basics)
-Have an OTTB
-Win high point at a show
-Make more horsey friends
-Race through a vineyard
-Race through a walnut orchard
-Bareback swimming w/ my horse
-Camping w/ my horse
-Lear to haul my own trailer
-Ride on a beach
-(Not sure if this counts but) Attend all three triple crown races in the same year
I bet I'll think of more


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Just to own one 

And ride on the beach!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

- Ride along the beach, bareback
- Ride a Kur to Beatles music
- Piaffe
- Try cutting
- Try reining
- Attend the WEG or Olympics
- Be able to walk, trot, canter with no bridle or saddle (can walk, still working on trot).


... And that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## BoxT (Jul 17, 2011)

Since I'm old enough to have done just about everything on the lists above there is only one thing left.....To ride full out across a golf course, do a couple of slides & turns and in general mess the dang thing up. I'm gonna wait till I'm older so the police think I'm just senile and don't arrest me. It's the simple things in life that's for sure.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

Take a riding safari in Kenya


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is my bucket list, mainly things I want to accomplish with Cinny

Compete at level 1 in dressage and do reasonably well (65% or better)

Successfully compete in a trail class with decent placing

teach Cinny some sort of fun trick like fetching a ball or painting

Find a youth in my area to take him 4H for a season or more

Compete in the "mane challenge" (a competition at NE horse expo where teams compete in showmanship, trail, pleasure, driving, speed event, etc to prove the versatility of their team/horse breed), with a team of "solid" paint horses.

Successfully complete a "trail challenge" of 20 miles or more.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

-I love old castles and horses. Over in Ireland they have a horesback castle tour thing going. Would love to do that.

-Ride trails all over the world. Bonus if it involves over night camping on the trail. There's just to much gorgeous country out there that I need to see first hand.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

get another horse
teach my boyfriend to actually ride well
own a fresian, shire or some kind of big drafty
meet charles owen and john witeker(thats so not spelt right no offense john im just so dang tierd... i really do love you!)
actually start riding english and get an english trained horse
move from our ranch to a top level show barn!!!

oh so many more!!!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ride into the sunset with no boundries and seemingly no end. As far as the eye can see. Yeah that'll probably never happen


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

- Canter/gallop on a beach
- go for a trail ride in the fall 
- Gallop in a field
- Try Horseball
- Try Polo 
- Do Endurance racing and X country
- Develop a real bond with a horse
- Train a horse
- Own a horse
- See a foal being born
- Play tag with a horse
- Have a horse follow me without a lead line

... I think that's all.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

BoxT said:


> Since I'm old enough to have done just about everything on the lists above there is only one thing left.....To ride full out across a golf course, do a couple of slides & turns and in general mess the dang thing up. I'm gonna wait till I'm older so the police think I'm just senile and don't arrest me. It's the simple things in life that's for sure.


That is great! I think you've made a new one for my bucket list. 

I've done most of the horse related things on my list. My next big goal is freestyle reining at Congress. Already have the song picked out & the run envisioned in my head. Now just to wait until my little man is a few years older


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Ride on the beach.
> Ride a Novice cross country course.
> Get a 70% dressage score at any level.
> *Carry a flag in a rodeo or horse show.*
> ...


 WOO HOO!! I carried our 4-H group's flag on Artie monday for fair, lol!


----------



## brandilion (Aug 23, 2010)

WOO HOO!! I carried our 4-H group's flag on Artie monday for fair, lol! 

Hooray for you, Equine! One thing already crossed off the list. Already making dreams come true! Now just book your tickets to Vienna...

Cinny, call up your local 4H extension office & ask to talk to some of the leaders in your area for horse 4H. I'm sure there's a leader who knows of a kid dying to do 4H but who doesn't have a horse. A gift of using your horse would be a godsend to some of those kids!

Thanks for all the cool responses. I wish I was closer to some of you. There aren't many things I could help with, other than trail riding & learning to pull a trailer. If we were closer to each other, I'd help!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

brandilion said:


> Hooray for you, Equine! One thing already crossed off the list. Already making dreams come true! Now just book your tickets to Vienna...


 I'll get right on that :wink:


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

*Show at World.
*In a couple more years when Deja's nearing his retirement from showing, own my own young one, and train it all the way to the big time, (with the help of my trainer of course if needed).
*Successfully canter bridless outside of the roundpen. (We've done it in the round pen)


----------



## rc82 (Jun 16, 2011)

- Show at APHA world (I have 2 titles from Pinto World but paint world would be a whole other ball game)
- Show hunter hack
- Try dressage
- Have a perfect western riding pattern
- Have a 17 hand HUS horse.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

-Gallop on a beach
-Successfully ride bridle-less.
-Have a race with my friend(s)
..I think that's it


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

My horse bucket list so far.
1. Gallop my horses on the beach
2. Swim with my horses.
3. Ride a Grande Prix course and win
4. Be able to ride both of my horses with no gear at all. 
5. Bond with my new horse. 

More too come.


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

My bucket list.. 

- ride completely tackless 
- learn proper english (we're working on this one now lol)
- ride down an endless beach
- sneak onto a racetrack and see just how fast my ex-racer really is
- jump four feet
- get a mare (and as long as we're dreaming here she'll be either a Friesian or a coal black TB) and breed her just once for a baby (don't shoot me!)
- learn dressage
- jump a small course at a show in my western saddle
- bring my horse camping
- ride to somewhere far-far-away ... like across Canada or at the very least another city
- ride my horse to work (the picture of my horse tied in front of my store gets me giggling every time)

.... I think that's it for now.


----------

